# I call it the 20/20 Charcoal basket...



## eaglewing

*Incase you missed my reply to CWalk, I thought I'd make this it's own thread.

I call it the 20/20 Charcoal basket... $20 and 20min of assembly is all it takes.*


*First you go to HomeDepot and buy one of these:*












IMG_0084.jpg



__ eaglewing
__ Sep 17, 2017






*Then you get a tape measure and a black marker, lay the mesh down so the diamonds are running left to right:*














IMG_0086.jpg



__ eaglewing
__ Sep 17, 2017






*Then with a straight edge and the marker draw a line right down the center of the 'intersection' that is 6" in from each side:*













IMG_0087.jpg



__ eaglewing
__ Sep 17, 2017


















IMG_0088.jpg



__ eaglewing
__ Sep 17, 2017






*From the bottom up and the top down, using a good pair of 'snips', CUT threw 6 intersections following the line you made. Only go 6 cuts up and 6 cuts down. Those pieces of MESH are universally made the same so I've done this to 2 pieces already and it works great.*













IMG_0089.jpg



__ eaglewing
__ Sep 17, 2017


















IMG_0090.jpg



__ eaglewing
__ Sep 17, 2017


















IMG_0091.jpg



__ eaglewing
__ Sep 17, 2017






*Lay something Heavy or clamp something across the piece from left to right 6" up and now BEND all 3 pieces up. OVER BEND the center piece and bend it back to a 90*, leaving the 2 other flaps bent just short of a 90. Do this to the bottom and the top.*













IMG_0092.jpg



__ eaglewing
__ Sep 17, 2017


















IMG_0093.jpg



__ eaglewing
__ Sep 17, 2017


















IMG_0094.jpg



__ eaglewing
__ Sep 17, 2017






*Now take a pair of pliers and bend the ends of the flaps IN so that when you form the basket these 2 bends will go into the side piece.*













IMG_0107.jpg



__ eaglewing
__ Sep 17, 2017


















IMG_0108.jpg



__ eaglewing
__ Sep 17, 2017


















IMG_0100.jpg



__ eaglewing
__ Sep 17, 2017


















IMG_0101.jpg



__ eaglewing
__ Sep 17, 2017






*It is hard to explain but BEND up the end piece and INSERT the lower bent flap into the bottom diamond hole pushing it down all the way also insert the TOP bent flap into the hole at the top. This eliminates the need for any metal ties or attachments of any kind. The whole thing just stays together this way by itself.*













IMG_0097.jpg



__ eaglewing
__ Sep 17, 2017


















IMG_0102.jpg



__ eaglewing
__ Sep 17, 2017


















IMG_0103.jpg



__ eaglewing
__ Sep 17, 2017


















IMG_0105.jpg



__ eaglewing
__ Sep 17, 2017


















IMG_0106.jpg



__ eaglewing
__ Sep 17, 2017






*Do this to BOTH end pieces and you should have something that looks like this:*













IMG_0109.jpg



__ eaglewing
__ Sep 17, 2017


















IMG_0110.jpg



__ eaglewing
__ Sep 17, 2017






*Now you have a 12x12 charcoal basket that fits right into your Bandera or just about any side-box smoker...*

*AND YES, it is heavy duty enough to last threw the heat. I've had one of mine for a whole season now*














IMG_0112.jpg



__ eaglewing
__ Sep 17, 2017


















IMG_0113.jpg



__ eaglewing
__ Sep 17, 2017


















IMG_0114.jpg



__ eaglewing
__ Sep 17, 2017


----------



## mballi3011

Very nice tutoral there Eagle. I really like it cause it is so easy so maybe I'll make one for my Bandera one day.


----------



## timtimmay

for a good tutorial.  Almost exactly the same as mine except I used steel wire to tie the ends together.

It does hold up well.  I put steel bars underneath it, one of them bent in the heat, but the expanded metal kept holding strong.


----------



## hdsmoke

Nice job...but beware...the mesh is not universal.  Probably the sheets at the big box stores are, but you can get different guages, and pattern dimensions.  It is also cheaper if you order from a place like McMaster-Carr...but i have made one fro a sheet at Lowes and i wish i would have had this in front of me!  As i cut and then pieced back together.  this is much nicer.


----------



## eaglewing

What I meant was, the sheets from HomeDepot were all the same. They are CUT in the same areas which is crucial to the way I put mine together...

NO you are probably correct that from different stores they are NOT the same... "from HomeDepot" is the key I would say.


----------



## pandemonium

and they are only ten bucks for a 12x24 sheet at my home depot so it would be a 10-20 lol
Very nice tutorial!!!!


----------



## cwalk

im headed to home depot now. pork butts are in trouble this weekend.


----------



## richoso1

Nice work and explanation of a DIY. Points to you my friend.


----------



## eaglewing

'at a boy!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  go for it!! and don't you dare forget to take pics


----------



## chefrob

nice tutorial!!!!!!


----------



## jak757

Great tutorial!  The pictures really help, and you make it look quite straightforward and simple.

I think I'l build one for my Char Griller!

Thanks for the post!!


----------



## aeroforce100

Great tutorial Great detailed pictures!  Point To You!


----------



## acemakr

Great tutorial there, Eagle.

btw, you ever find that Bleeker kid?


----------



## williamzanzinger

Right on, no welding no obscure machines needed. Im on this one...off to the depot.


----------



## smokaholic

NICE!!! Points for you!


----------



## cromag

well mine is gonna be a 18.74/20


----------



## cromag

When you fill the basket with unlit coal do you fill it up 3/4 full unlit and 1/4 lit or fill the basket 100% unlit and top off with a chimney of lit? Do you add the lit closest to the cooking chamber when using a sfb?


----------



## sawyerrt10

JAK757?   have you made yours for the Chargriller yet?  Got a C/G Duo with SFB that could use this.  How did this work out? Pics?


----------



## eaglewing

YES, you can fill it almost all the way and add about 20 lit coals, add them to the chamber side and they will last longer than the intake side, but if you want a hotter fire sooner then add them to the intake side...


----------



## keithace

exactly how i did mine...except i used a dremel to score the bends so i got a nice tight square...(although i did mine without the use of this DIY)

good job on the write up...bravo...


----------



## TulsaJeff

Exceptional write-up! Points to you for the help that this will give lots of folks in Firebox Management 101


----------



## beer-b-q

Great tutorial on making a charcoal basket...


----------



## freshmeat

Great idea!

Any idea of how much charcoal (briquettes such as kingsford) this will hold?  Any input for this being used in UDS?


----------



## cromag

I don't have pics but I followed these directions and made the box, then in my chargriller SFB I removed the rails in the SFB that the grate sits on, and grabbed 4 long bolts 8 washers and 8 nuts. I put a nut on the screw ran it down 1/4 way down the screw then added a washer. I stuck the screw through one hole on the bottom in one of the corners and topped with another washer and nut. I did this for all 4 corners making legs. That made my basket sit up level with the opening from SFB to main chamber.


----------



## stircrazy

I just built one out of the same stuff yesterday, but I needed mine to be round, so I cut the two sides like you did but I left the middle attached, folded them up and then bent them round into a circle.  welleded it all togeather and then cut off the extra stuff left on the bottom to make the bottom of the basket round also.  

Steve


----------



## timtimmay

I regret to report that my 20/20 basket bit the dust.  After roughly 100 hours of smoking, the center got a hole in it.  I tried to bend it back and most of the bottom was super brittle and broke off in my hands.


----------



## pandemonium

that sucks, i thought that metal could stnd the heat? i guess the weber grate on the bottom is the key. on the round baskets i mean.


----------



## scubahsteve69

Bump...

Has anyone figured out a resolution?  I loved the idea when I read post #1, then was saddened at #27...


----------



## chefrob

i've used the same stuff for my basket and it is still working fine......i's warped but still fine.


----------



## hernando

Very Nice tutorial 

Chefrob, what gauge did you use when fabricating yours?


----------



## chefrob

Hernando said:


> Very Nice tutorial
> 
> Chefrob, what gauge did you use when fabricating yours?


not sure but i don't think it was anything hard core........i got it from the depot.


----------



## smoking gun

I've been burning lump in mine for over a year and its still solid.


----------



## pandemonium

I wonder if he didnt bang it hard while it was hot or something?


----------



## ricklarge

I think I'm going to leave that last post alone as I'm still new here and that was just too funny. Besides, I'm in the middle of smoking my first chuck and have had a few beers :)


----------



## smoking gun

.........lol


----------



## smokinthesmc

Thank you so much ! I've been thinking this project way to much and it was getting out of control. I'm gonna do this mod. Its exactly what I was looking to do.

Thanks again.   And for the $ saved by goingthis way.


----------



## smoking gun

This is an easy mod and a great way to build one. Here's a couple other methods to add..... just use the one that suits your smoker and your mechanical ability best best.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/73745/how-to-fab-a-charcoal-basket-for-your-snp


----------



## john1916

Awesome info, it's always better when you can make it yourself.


----------



## nvanhorn

Thanks for this, I can't wait to try my basket out. I just bought my first smoker last weekend ( a small cheapo horizontal offset), and the "charcaol grate" it came with has spaces about an inch wide, so my coals tended to fall through easily, leading to my fire basically sitting right on the bottom of the box. I was still able to do a seasoning run though, then topped it up with some more coals and smoked a fatty!! Going to try the basket out this weekend, perhaps another fatty or a chicken.


----------



## hitechredneck

I know this thread is old, but I have been looking for an easy way to make a charcoal box and this did the trick.  It was my first mod to my new offset smoker and I'm loving it.  I spent less than 20 bucks at Home Depot and about 10 minutes fabrication time.  It took me longer in Home Depot to find where they keep them than it did to make the box.

Super impressed and I got the 3/4" flat expanded just like the tutorial showed.

This thing holds slightly more than the medium sized bag of kingsford.  I put a whole bag in and then topped it off with some left over lump charcoal I had before doing the Minion Method and getting a nice long smoke.  (I did take my propane torch and burn off all the oils and such first...)

Again, awesome.  This is the kind of stuff I joined this forum for.


----------



## eagletrl57

Great tutorial and plans!  I just started a rebuild on a New Braunfels Hondo and will definitely add this to my list.

Will post pics thru the process.


----------



## fastback

Great tutorial -

I built one up for my OK Joe's Highland smoker & it dropped right in


----------



## titans2win

This is an amazing tutorial. I went to HD and bought the sheet of expanded metal. Will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## titans2win

I just finished building this basket and it was a cinch. Not sure how long it took me in minutes but I was done in three Corona time (TCT). I am adding a couple pics to show the improvisation used to construct the basket.

My grill, Oklahoma Joe "Highland", came with a coal grate for the smoke box. I used it as the straight edge to bend the metal as I didn't have any sturdy material handy; such as a 2X4.

 













IMG_1103[1].JPG



__ titans2win
__ May 12, 2015






After bending 3 of the four sides using the grate, I stood inside of the basket (size 10.5 house shoes, to bend the fourth side). 













IMG_1110[1].JPG



__ titans2win
__ May 12, 2015






After the final bend my basket looked like this.













IMG_1111[1].JPG



__ titans2win
__ May 12, 2015






I bent the tabs in according to eaglewing's instruction and ended up with this magnificent basket.













IMG_1113.JPG



__ titans2win
__ May 12, 2015


----------



## valleypoboy

I did mine very similar.  I cut off the overlap though and have NOTHING holding the sides together, they're just bent into form.  Several cooks now and it's still holding it's shape.


----------



## cs319

Thanks for the information! I'm going to have to try this.


----------



## sky1926

image.jpg



__ sky1926
__ Jul 15, 2015


















image.jpg



__ sky1926
__ Jul 15, 2015






Took a little longer than 20 minutes but I think I got it...hard to beat this for less than $25 and some sweat


----------



## okiedave

It'd raise the cost a bit, but if you used stainless expanded metal instead of mild, it'd stand up to the heat better.


----------



## burmser

Great tutorial. I made mine today!

I almost spent $50 for one to be made. This was so much easier and cheaper.

Thanks

Wes


----------



## matuz

I followed the directions and bought my expanded metal at home depot for $20. It was the 9 gauge 3/4". In 20 minutes I haf a basket for my Chargriller 5050 Duo SFB. It fit snuggly. It also sat in the rails above the ash pan, so I was able to pull the ash pan out with very little trouble.  I was able to go 6 hours with a fullnload of kingsford and wood chunks thrown on periodically.  Great Investment!! I am going to make a second one for those 12 hr smokes. Pull one out and add the other already partially lit. Thank you!













20160318_150632.jpg



__ matuz
__ Mar 21, 2016


----------



## smelt240

OkieDave said:


> It'd raise the cost a bit, but if you used stainless expanded metal instead of mild, it'd stand up to the heat better.


I was just going to suggest that.  If you live near a few fellow smokers, a 4x8 sheet is much more reasonable to go in on $$$ wise than the smaller cuts.  Any good metal yard has or can get SS expanded. There is a few online sellers that will cut it to your specs as well.


----------



## number41

Thanks.  just made one of these for my new Char Broil offset smoker.  It was a gift for fathers day so I'm not complaining.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Anyway, I went with your measurements and made a cardboard mock up.  It fit fine.  When bending the expanding metal, I was a tiny bit wide.  So, i had to put some clamps on it and kinda manipulate it.  Still looks decent but it a small amount bowl shaped.  Will use of this in the smoker cause it to expand?  If so, it'll be tight getting it out.  

Also, do most folks use these on top of the charcoal grate or do you remove the grate?


----------



## bonedadddy

Great Tutorial!!! I will say, you learn a ton just building one of these...The next one is for the Smoker, so it will look a bit more polished!

Going to give the old grill a bit more life by ripping out the guts and adding this basket! 













20160703_165032.jpg



__ bonedadddy
__ Jul 3, 2016


















20160703_165037.jpg



__ bonedadddy
__ Jul 3, 2016


----------



## bustert

This 20 20 box post is awesome, creative and very illustrative!

My Lowes' grilling basket finally wore through after several years and I was rigging the bottom with different pieces of scrap metal until I saw this post.

HD workers were clueless when I asked for expanded metal so I turned to store app. It was in the aisle with fasteners, screws, etc. Small little metal display.

Followed the directions to the T.  Amazing how the curved tabs fit right into the side panels.  Took about 40 minutes all-in to create the box and install. I clamped a straight edge to fold up the first two sides, however that was too long to use when folding up the last two sides and found a 12" x 12" ceramic floor tile very useful when bending up last 2 sides (and as posted above, I suggest standing in the box on top of the tile when you do this!).

I hung the box in my Chargriller Pro SFB with the same 2 stainless rods that I used to hold my Lowes' basket.  They are inserted in the provided holes on the front and back of the SFB.  

The box fits perfectly.  12 x 12 x 6 appears to be plenty big enough, with no need to make it any wider and install thru side opening as others have posted.

Can't wait to try it out.  Seems very durable, much more so than the Lowes' basket that lasted me several years based on my smoker use.  Love the fact no bolts or ties were needed.

Thanks again!


----------



## ozsmoker

Made this the other day, thank you for the detailed instructions

One thing I would say is that you need a decent pair of snips. Stuff I got from harbor freight makes the process almost impossible and extremely difficult at best

This is an awesome mod and I'm very happy I found this thread, so thanks again!


----------



## short smoke

20170317_234630.jpg



__ short smoke
__ Mar 17, 2017





I just made one thanks to your great directions eaglewing. Thanks. Made mine 10x12 to fit in the sfb but still went together the same.


----------



## mrmarblz

I made this basket and it turned out great.  _*However*_, I could not get up to temp with this the first/only time I tried it.  I needed to dump the coals out of the basket into the firebox because the grill wouldn't reach much above 200 degrees fahrenheit, but mostly sat between the range of 160 to 190 degrees (using a digital thermometer at grating level).  The weather outside was a little cool, the high was in the low 60's (fahrenheit) and there was decent winds (I wouldn't say strong, but decent gusts).  I have a   Char-Griller Smokin' Champ Charcoal Grill Horizontal Smoker  (cheap offset smoker), but I have _a lot_  or mods to it.  You can see what I've done on my roll call post here.

Now before you say it was too cold outside I will say that I have smoked in colder weather and when I first seasoned the grill and keep target temps (it was much colder outside then).

I made this basket because of the issue where I have trouble keeping my grill up to temp after 3.5-4 hours of smoking, described on my post here.

Any suggestions?  I love the idea of this basket and how it physically turned out and fits into my firebox.  But I was disappointed in the results, to say the least.


----------



## short smoke

I use lump charcoal in my cheap offset smoker, which is similar to yours mrmarblz. And mine heats up to temperature pretty nicely. I also have many mods to mine as well.  That may help you if you are not using lump charcoal


----------



## gr0uch0

MrMarblz said:


> I made this basket and it turned out great.  _*However*_, I could not get up to temp with this the first/only time I tried it.  I needed to dump the coals out of the basket into the firebox because the grill wouldn't reach much above 200 degrees fahrenheit, but mostly sat between the range of 160 to 190 degrees (using a digital thermometer at grating level).  The weather outside was a little cool, the high was in the low 60's (fahrenheit) and there was decent winds (I wouldn't say strong, but decent gusts).  I have a   Char-Griller Smokin' Champ Charcoal Grill Horizontal Smoker  (cheap offset smoker), but I have _a lot_  or mods to it.  You can see what I've done on my roll call post here.
> 
> Now before you say it was too cold outside I will say that I have smoked in colder weather and when I first seasoned the grill and keep target temps (it was much colder outside then).
> 
> I made this basket because of the issue where I have trouble keeping my grill up to temp after 3.5-4 hours of smoking, described on my post here.
> 
> Any suggestions?  I love the idea of this basket and how it physically turned out and fits into my firebox.  But I was disappointed in the results, to say the least.


Make sure that it's blocked up and off the bottom of the FB:  air needs to get under it for proper circulation and draft.  Often, ash buildup on the bottom is the culprit, and may need clearing from time to time.  3" nuts/bolts/washers on each corner can cure that issue pretty quickly.


----------



## short smoke

gr0uch0 said:


> Make sure that it's blocked up and off the bottom of the FB:  air needs to get under it for proper circulation and draft.  Often, ash buildup on the bottom is the culprit, and may need clearing from time to time.  3" nuts/bolts/washers on each corner can cure that issue pretty quickly.


That is the problem I have been having with long smokes. Ash building up in the bottom of the basket and not falling through.


----------



## mrmarblz

gr0uch0 said:


> Make sure that it's blocked up and off the bottom of the FB:  air needs to get under it for proper circulation and draft.  Often, ash buildup on the bottom is the culprit, and may need clearing from time to time.  3" nuts/bolts/washers on each corner can cure that issue pretty quickly.


I had it sitting on top the stainless steel grating that the grill came with giving probably 4 inches of space between the bottom of the firebox and the basket.  I am certain this was not the issue, unfortunately.


----------



## gr0uch0

short smoke said:


> That is the problem I have been having with long smokes. Ash building up in the bottom of the basket and not falling through.


Rattle the box around to knock the ash through the grates and make sure there's good clearance between the FB and the basket and no ash choking off the airflow.


----------



## mrmarblz

gr0uch0 said:


> Rattle the box around to knock the ash through the grates and make sure there's good clearance between the FB and the basket and no ash choking off the airflow.


It had plenty of airflow.  The temperature just _never_  got much above 200 degrees using the basket.  There wasn't enough ash in the first few hours for that to be the problem, in my opinion.  I'm not upset just trying to be clear and rule out possibilities to figure out what's going on.


----------



## gr0uch0

MrMarblz said:


> It had plenty of airflow.  The temperature just _never_  got much above 200 degrees using the basket.  There wasn't enough ash in the first few hours for that to be the problem, in my opinion.  I'm not upset just trying to be clear and rule out possibilities to figure out what's going on.


In no particular order:

1.  Enough charcoal?

2.  Upper vent fully open?

3.  FB vent fully open?

4.  FB door open?

5.  Opening between FB and CC not obstructed?

I know these sound rather basic and may or may not be the case.  You did say that you were dealing with wind--could have been downdrafting and not getting good airflow.  Was the opening of the FB pointed into the wind?  That can make a big difference.


----------



## short smoke

MrMarblz said:


> It had plenty of airflow.  The temperature just _never_ got much above 200 degrees using the basket.  There wasn't enough ash in the first few hours for that to be the problem, in my opinion.  I'm not upset just trying to be clear and rule out possibilities to figure out what's going on.


what kind of charcoal are you using? Maybe not enough lit coals?


----------



## mrmarblz

gr0uch0 said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> 1.  Enough charcoal?
> 
> 2.  Upper vent fully open?
> 
> 3.  FB vent fully open?
> 
> 4.  FB door open?
> 
> 5.  Opening between FB and CC not obstructed?
> 
> I know these sound rather basic and may or may not be the case.  You did say that you were dealing with wind--could have been downdrafting and not getting good airflow.  Was the opening of the FB pointed into the wind?  That can make a big difference.


I checked all those five points at the time.  And the wind was going along the face of the opening, not into or away from it.


short smoke said:


> what kind of charcoal are you using? Maybe not enough lit coals?


I was using Kingsford Briquettes, and I started with one fully hot/red full chimney and I believe I dumped that on top of another full chimney of unlit charcoal.


----------



## short smoke

MrMarblz said:


> I checked all those five points at the time.  And the wind was going along the face of the opening, not into or away from it.
> 
> 
> 
> I was using Kingsford Briquettes, and I started with one fully hot/red full chimney and I believe I dumped that on top of another full chimney of unlit charcoal.


lump charcoal tends to burn hotter than the brickets, you may want to try lump or a combination of both. That may help you get your temp up. Lump doesn't burn as long as the brickets but it does have less ash and seems to respond faster to adjusting of the FB vent. To my knowledge that is the best way to use the basket. Maybe try a chimney and a half or two of lit coals? Just a suggestion, maybe that will help you. Good luck


----------



## mrmarblz

short smoke said:


> lump charcoal tends to burn hotter than the brickets, you may want to try lump or a combination of both. That may help you get your temp up. Lump doesn't burn as long as the brickets but it does have less ash and seems to respond faster to adjusting of the FB vent. To my knowledge that is the best way to use the basket. Maybe try a chimney and a half or two of lit coals? Just a suggestion, maybe that will help you. Good luck


Good idea, I'll give that a go.  Thanks!


----------



## gr0uch0

Also, Marblz, if you have another windy day, make sure the FB is nosed into the wind--you're sure to avoid any bad/back draft issues that way.  Good luck.


----------



## mrmarblz

gr0uch0 said:


> Also, Marblz, if you have another windy day, make sure the FB is nosed into the wind--you're sure to avoid any bad/back draft issues that way.  Good luck.


Hmm, harder said than done for my setup.  I have leveled out only a small area for the grill, but still a good point.


----------



## dontknowsquat

Thanks a bunch for this! I have been looking at the charcoal baskets but I am not going to pay $70+ for one and I have no welding experience, so it is good to know I can make something on my own. Appreciate it!


----------



## dirshman

This one has been out there a long time, but still useful. Have spent several days rehabbing and modifying my Chargriller Pro. This was the last step. Found the post, followed the directions to the letter, and 30 minutes later I have a basket for my side firebox. And saved $50-$60 over ordering one. Thank you!!!!


----------



## provels

I built one of these and used it for the first time yesterday in my NBBD.  Results were GREAT!  I used about half the charcoal I had before and the temperature was incredibly stable.  Even with the small amount of charcoal shown in the pic, temp held at 250.  I had some old 3/8" rebar laying around, so I criss-crossed two pieces about 21" long on the bottom through the loops at the corners and secured them in the middle with an old hose clamp which suspended the basket about 4" above the firebox bottom.  I was quite surprised that nothing melted or even sagged.  Loved how it just fell together and putting the cut ends through the loops was inspired.  Great project, right up my alley.  Thanks again.

*First Post!*













WP_20170619_17_42_06_Pro.jpg



__ provels
__ Jun 20, 2017


















WP_20170619_17_42_11_Pro.jpg



__ provels
__ Jun 20, 2017


----------



## eldelay

I know I'm digging up an old post, but I planned to follow the tutorial. Could someone rehost the photos? Photo bucket killed them


----------



## provels

Here's most of it:

Get a 24"x24" expanded metal at Home Despot from their stock bar/strip/sheet metal section.

Cut into it to make a 12"x12" interior square bottom and fold up the sides and tabs, tucking the pointy parts through the horizontal loops (or you can screw it together). 

http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg74/cowgirls-photos_album/020-1.jpg

That's about it...  Just pay attention to the direction of the loops/points before you cut into it.

Some pix on on page 3 of the post.

You may find a little more visual assistance here: 

https://www.google.com/search?biw=1...harcoal+basket+site:www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## pmoney

Does anyone have the original tutorial from the first page? Photobucket ate the pictures.


----------



## eaglewing

*Should be ALL updated with uploaded pics here!!!!!*

*Damn Photobucket... I got hundreds of useless pics on this forum now!!!!*

*THNX to the site for hosting them!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------

